

Drawings from an artist on LSD - vitaminj
http://www.cowboybooks.com.au/html/acidtrip1.html

======
migpwr
I wonder if after seeing the drawings he went back and tried lsd on his own...

~~~
migpwr
wow, down me for that? i meant because his drawings got better... they were
different. not just to get high...

------
eru
A control experiment would have been interesting. I mean he surely would not
have produced the first drawing nine times even when not under any drug.

------
zorkme
Wow, it's like the history of modern art :)

------
bprater
Hacker news?

~~~
robmnl
Helloooo?

------
bgutierrez
I've never done acid, but the more I look at these, the more I think that the
entire story is bullshit.

